# www.callformercy.com



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 31, 2011)

Just ran across this site. It's easy to send a petition: just fill in (at the right bottom of the website) your first and last name, address, city, state (optional), zip, country and email. The goal of www.CallForMercy.com is to gather 1,000,000 signatures as soon as possible, for the release of Asia, a death-sentenced Christian prisoner in Pakistan.


----------



## LeeD (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 1, 2011)

I just calculated that if (now on) every five minutes a petition is send, our Sister in Christ will be freed in 7.65 years. That is, I think, a realistic (perhaps even a little optimistic!) time for her release. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 4, 2011)

I made a new calculation and it showed that if the average rate of new petitions during the past 9 days will continue to be the same, Asia Bibi will be released in about 2.55 years (unless she's executed before that, for some reason).


----------

